# Wanting the fantasy & not wanting to hear probable reality



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Wanting the fantasy & not wanting to hear probable reality

I have been reading this mans blog for a few years now, and I always get some amount of value from each post. Yes, he would like to sell his books and his trainings, but if you accept that and then set that aside, there is some wisdom available in each post. I am often left with the hollow feeling I get when my fantasy is confronted with probable reality.

http://maxvelocitytactical.blogspot.com/


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this is a great point. We all assume that we will be the hero in the scenarios we run through in our heads.... But what if we are the nameless character who dies at in the first chapter? 

Personally, this is why I believe it is very important that my family and loved ones are just as aware of how to protect themselves in the event of an emergency situation as am I. I certainly plan on and would like to believe that I will be the hero of my story; however, as I love my family more than myself, I need to make sure that they can take care of themselves.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One day my wife asked if I wanted everything to collapse just because I was ready. I said it would be sad that if it happened as it would be likely we both would perish. But that I cling to the thought that our kids could survive.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Which is exactly why I have two other very skilled persons to join me in the event of a world changing event. Two is one, one is none, but three gives you a much better chance at survival. Perhaps not your own, but those persons whose survival is most important to you. Of course as Turtle said, teaching them to be able to defend themselves (and even thrive) is far better. I believe it was MMM or Tirediron who said in a post a while back that if the ball dropped today, many of us here, even those with skills and preps, will not survive the initial disaster. Luck comes in to play for certain. But if you do survive, the skills and the preps will keep you alive far longer than the lucky ones who made it but did not plan ahead.


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

Turtle said:


> I think this is a great point. We all assume that we will be the hero in the scenarios we run through in our heads.... But what if we are the nameless character who dies at in the first chapter?
> 
> Personally, this is why I believe it is very important that my family and loved ones are just as aware of how to protect themselves in the event of an emergency situation as am I. I certainly plan on and would like to believe that I will be the hero of my story; however, as I love my family more than myself, I need to make sure that they can take care of themselves.


Wouldn't that suck all the preparation, training, thousands and thousands of rounds of ammo, months hell years of food buried at yer goto spot plans plans and more plans and as you say "die in the first chapter" wow never thought about that. Makes ya think


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

After it hits the fan I wonder how many people here will survive the first year. I wonder if I will. I can't help but think that if God doesn't protect you you're not going to survive. 

The problem is that you only have to screw up badly enough once and you're dead. You could be out at night with a bucket of poo going to dump it and you could be seen by the wrong people. Even at 3 AM there are times when the moon is out and you're gonna be visible no matter what you do. Or you could be following a rabbit you want to shoot and after you get it somebody shoots you for the rabbit. Or you followed the rabbit to the wrong property, the home owner sees you raise a gun, thinks you're a threat and takes you out. Or a forest fire could take out your house where you have all your preps and you end up with nothing.

I keep thinking about the fact that I live in a residential area. There are a lot of houses and some apartment buildings within a one mile radius of where I live. And if you look at the whole Appleton to Oshkosh area with the surrounding small towns you're looking at 200,000 people. That's a lot different than living in Michigan's Upper Peninsula where there might be 25,000 people within a 10 mile radius of some places you could live.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The best laid plans can come off the rail any time, What if you are 150 or 200 miles from home and the grid fail, do you have enough fuel to get to those who depend on you? As Sentry said, many have, "back up" people, but there is a glitch, often those people may be the ones who might be with you, on a day trip to get something or see something, with those that you would be the "protector" for at home. That one always makes me nervous


----------



## dave_fuches (Sep 7, 2013)

i agree tirediron, there's an old army saying, 'no battle plan survives the first skirmish intact' and yeah i would like advance warning of that first event so i can be where i need to be.

i never thought about the apocalyspe hitting while on vacation in florida. it'd be terrible to be stuck hundreds of miles away from my supplies holding an armful of beach towels.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

dutch9mm said:


> Wouldn't that suck all the preparation, training, thousands and thousands of rounds of ammo, months hell years of food buried at yer goto spot plans plans and more plans and as you say "die in the first chapter" wow never thought about that. Makes ya think


No doubt! Wake up call, right? And the book turns out to just have some totally minor, commonplace disaster like home fire or something that we never thought about cuz we were all busy getting ready for apocalypses, zombies, and stuff :laugh: Ouch.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

AgentFlounder said:


> No doubt! Wake up call, right? And the book turns out to just have some totally minor, commonplace disaster like home fire or something that we never thought about cuz we were all busy getting ready for apocalypses, zombies, and stuff :laugh: Ouch.


Reminds of a saying my computer programming professor hammered into us "KISS- Keep It Simple Stupid".


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I am ready for the reality either way. I know my preps won’t keep me alive forever. I know whatever I plan for may not be enough. I know there are things I have forgotten that will be indispensable. I have done what I think is enough to help me survive many scenarios. First chapter, tenth chapter or final chapter, I know I am not going to be around forever. That is just the reality of the situation.

There are things I KNOW I cannot prepare for too. Fukushima, how the hell do you prepare for that? Even if I had a huge greenhouse up the day it happened I would still have to get water from somewhere. I still have to breathe, can’t wear a gas mask all day every day forever. The reality is we can’t plan for everything or see unseen situations. I just don’t waste a lot of time worrying about it and move on with what I do have.


----------

